# 3.5 lb trigger bar



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

is it even worth getting this I would like to lighten up the trigger pull but does this even work


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i asked ny ffl one time who is a glock armorer and he siad don't bother it is not worth it.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Its tehnically a 3.5 pound connector, not a trigger bar. And yes, it is worth it if you go with the right one. The GLOCK version is just about worthless. You can hardly tell you changed anything. If you go with Ghost, yes, you will notice a very positibe change.


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

I changed out the connector in my Glock. I went from the stock Glock connector to a Scherer 3.5-lb connector. It lighted up the trigger pull. The trigger pull is not a 3.5-pound trigger pull, but it is noticable lighter than the stock trigger pull. It works for me. The connector only costs about $10. Give it a try.


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

to me it was a good deal on my g23 BUT you have to do the trigger spring to the little spring in the back from 5lb to a 6lb) or you will never know the difference. I don't recommend doing the firing pin spring because of the change of light primmer strikes. The changes will lighten up the trigger and give you a more consistent trigger


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I tested five different connectors for one of my gen3 Glock 23's and found that overall, the Glock 3.5 connector (part #00135) was the best. Combined with a 6 pound trigger spring from Glockparts.com, this gun returns a measured 5 pound trigger pull weight with a nice break (for Glock) and a very good reset.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I have the 3.5 connector in several of my competition model Glocks (34s and 35), and I like them quite a bit for those guns. I tried putting the lighter connector in some of the other models, but it didn't seem like they worked as well, or functioned as crisply, as in the competition guns. I took them back out of the other Glocks, and now I only use them in the guns that came factory-installed with them.



barstoolguru said:


> to me it was a good deal on my g23 BUT you have to do the trigger spring to the little spring in the back from 5lb to a 6lb) or you will never know the difference. I don't recommend doing the firing pin spring because of the change of light primmer strikes. The changes will lighten up the trigger and give you a more consistent trigger





SouthernBoy said:


> I tested five different connectors for one of my gen3 Glock 23's and found that overall, the Glock 3.5 connector (part #00135) was the best. Combined with a 6 pound trigger spring from Glockparts.com, this gun returns a measured 5 pound trigger pull weight with a nice break (for Glock) and a very good reset.


And now I might know why they didn't feel all that great! Maybe the trigger spring replacement is what I needed to get them to feel the same. I probably have the spring and a "-" connector in the 'ol parts bin; maybe I should try this combo out.

Thanks for the heads-up, folks!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

DJ Niner said:


> And now I might know why they didn't feel all that great! Maybe the trigger spring replacement is what I needed to get them to feel the same. I probably have the spring and a "-" connector in the 'ol parts bin; maybe I should try this combo out.
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up, folks!


I also tried two different 6 pound trigger springs and found the one sold by Glockparts.com to be the better of the two. And I have the smooth faced trigger on my Glocks and I have contoured the trigger safety tang so that it is flush with the curve of the trigger when depressed. All of this works quite well for me.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Concur on the smooth-faced trigger; I've installed it on most of my smaller Glocks because I prefer the feel over the grooved "target" trigger.


----------



## dman (May 14, 2012)

On a carry gun , I really don't see a need to lighten trigger pressure , it's stressful enough don't need no mistakes , but each to his own.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

The best one going IMO is the Lone Wolf 3.5 connector with the NY1 trigger spring replacement...comes as a kit if you want to go that route...both of my Glocks have them, and Im fine with them.


----------

